# Evergreen Ever Lite Trailer Problem



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

I am a lurker on the Evergreen Everlite forum on Yahoo. They post a seemingly endless line of complaints regarding their TV antennas. I just posted a parody of commercials currently running regarding switching from cable to satellite TV. The problems of sloppy construction is really the result of the factories trying to maximize profits at the expense of quality.

My posting:

I watched a television show regarding Amish working in factories rather than on the farm. Naturally, they were building travel trailers. They were running after parts, slamming the parts on the trailers and grabbing a nail gun and hurriedly slamming nails into the parts. I have worked assembly lines, etc. and this is not the normal production line speed. I think the problem is that they run the lines too fast. When the workers sense they do not have time to do a good job, they realize that management doesn't care about quality and the workers become discouraged. When the workers become discouraged they give up in even trying to do a good job. When the workers give up on trying to do a good job, switch to cable....

Rowland


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

My dad toured the Jayco (I think) factory. It was his first RV factory tour and he left shocked and disappointed. He worked as a Ford engineer for most of his life and knows what automotive production is like. Jayco was nothing like it. He described it as you did. The workers literally ran from spot to spot and did everything with speed as their only concern. Why? He found out that the workers are paid by the job and not by the hour. So, strolling along meant you didn't make as much.

I'm an engineer at Ford as well and the level of quality I find on any RV is appalling. However, if RV's were designed, tested, and built the same way as the auto industry, most of us probably couldn't afford to buy them. I guess the quality level is something you have to expect in an RV unfortunately.


----------

